
Incoming call glitch latest to hit iPhone X - supermatou
https://www.ft.com/content/25d707be-0873-11e8-9650-9c0ad2d7c5b5
======
supermatou
For those of you who can't get past the paywall, here's the gist:

hundreds of owners have complained on Apple forums that their pocket
supercomputer cannot accomplish the most basic task that even a $10 phone can,
namely taking an incoming call.

When it rings, the iPhone’s touchscreen appears to be delayed from turning on
for up to 10 seconds, preventing the user from tapping the virtual button
required to answer a call.

“Whenever I receive an incoming call in my iPhone X, ringtones start but the
display comes in after 6-8 seconds,” says one user on Apple’s support pages.

Hundreds of other customers on that post and similar complaints on Apple’s
forums have indicated they are suffering the same problem.

“I can often not see an incoming call coming, can only hear it! At other
times, there is a significant delay :( ,” reads another post.

Apple said that it was “looking into these reports”.

